# Equipment: Master Bedroom



## Red Z (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a dedicated home theater room and three additional surround sound systems in the living room, the master bedroom, and our second master bedroom. Each system is set up differently and with different equipment. The home theater is also an entertainment room with family and friends watching DVDs, TV (the big games), singing Karaoke, and listening to music. I will list the equipment on seperate posts.

The primary master bedroom needed a different set-up. It required playing of DVDs, music, radio, and all of the equipment to be hidden. The equipment is in a media closet just inside the bathroom. All infra-red signals are broadcast by repeaters and the Monster remote Omni-link.

1st Master Bedroom:
Toshiba 47HL167 Regza 1080i Television
Pioneer VSX-84-TXSI Elite Reciever
Pioneer DV-F27 DVD player (Soon to be phased out--replaced by the sony)
Sony S350s Bluray player
Proficient 7.1 built-in speakers
Monster AVL 300 Programable remote
Leviton Z-Wave Switches/Dimmers


----------

